# Railmaster



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I started a conversation with a lovely member on here a year or so ago about an Omega Railmaster they had, but my bl**dy boiler blew up on me at the time; and I can't now recall the members name.

If that lovely member recalls that conversation, please could you drop me a message?

Thanks,


----------

